# Fly Fishing 101!



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I instruct basic fly fishing classes at Hill AFB, and I just found that they will not be starting new classes until spring. 
If there is enough interest here on the forum, I would like to offer a basic 2 to 3 hour class at Meadow Creek Pond, In Roy.
This will be a free class for forum members, family and friends.
I have loaner rods if needed,
I would like to hold the class in a few weeks, which will give us time to get people signed up, and for trout to be stocked in the community ponds.
If you are interested in doing this, simply let me know here and let me know what day of the week would be best.
I am open to a week night or a weekend day which ever gets the most votes.
Anyone interested?


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Im in!!! Meadow Creek is basicly right out the Roy gate so its close by. Im busy Tues and Wed night. Im free most other nights to include the weekends. Im off Sat through Mon.


----------



## wishin (Sep 11, 2007)

Count me in. Is can use all the help/instruction I can get. Tuesdays are a bad night for me. And Saturdays are hit and miss right now with my son in PeeWee football (Usually done by 4 p.m. if later in the day is best).


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I could use stillwater 101 to bad it is up so far in NO utah... If you do a class like this in the SLC valley I would love to come! *()* *()*


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I wouldnt mind learnin a few tips and tricks. Id come! And Meadow Creek is close by. Anytime really is good for me.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

How about Monday the 24th of Sept, at say 5:30pm?


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Orvis (or anyone else) I would be more the happy to show you or anyone else what I know about stillwater fishing. Just let me know where and when you want to go. Also, let me know what stillwater equipment you have, I could probably lend you what you don’t have (including a pontoon boat).

Ben


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Improv, I like your style.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> How about Monday the 24th of Sept, at say 5:30pm?


Works for me. Im pretty excited about this. Thanks again!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I would like to come and bring my wife, but I have classes MTW nights. Have fun though.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Improv said:


> Orvis (or anyone else) I would be more the happy to show you or anyone else what I know about stillwater fishing. Just let me know where and when you want to go. Also, let me know what stillwater equipment you have, I could probably lend you what you don't have (including a pontoon boat).
> 
> Ben


That is a great offer! I really have very little still water equipment but I do have a 16ft boat we could use.... When is the best time to go? *()*


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D, barring some unforseen event Im in! Look forward to it.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> That is a great offer! I really have very little still water equipment but I do have a 16ft boat we could use.... When is the best time to go? *()*


Are you coming with the gang from UOTF to Strawberry on the 22nd? If you can get away, I would be happy to show you a few things there. Otherwise I'm mainly a weekend warrior, so anytime you want to go. Send me an email:

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If I wasn't already going to the gorge I would be there, lets see if we can set something up for October. I will shoot you a pm with my info....


----------



## GeorgeHayduke (Sep 13, 2007)

I'd like to make one o' them offers to teach too- except that I won't ...because I am an elitist and the thought of being stuck with a fishing companion who eats canned Vienna Sausages,has his name stamped into his belt, offers me meth when we hit the water( to help stay awake- "..'cause of the hangover..."..), and chums with canned corn is an experience I only wish to have once..or even less if I could change it... 
....seriously though- you guys are great for helping strangers out like that! Way to go...


----------



## cowboyfan (Sep 19, 2007)

I just found this forum for the first time, but if its not to late to sign up i'll be there.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

You are quite the goodwill ambassador, Pappa D! Anyone who doesn't take advantage of the classes is crazy. I teach all of the Park City Community Ed classes and its a great way to get your feet wet in the sport so to speak and decide if you really want to get into it or not. One thing to remember is what you learn in the class is only a foot in the right direction in learning to fly fish. Nothing is a better teacher than on the water experience. Stay persistent, keep an open mind and ears, and fish as often as you can!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I could use stillwater 101 to bad it is up so far in NO utah... If you do a class like this in the SLC valley I would love to come! *()* *()*


+1


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

GeorgeHayduke said:


> I'd like to make one o' them offers to teach too- except that I won't ...because I am an elitist and the thought of being stuck with a fishing companion who eats canned Vienna Sausages,has his name stamped into his belt, offers me meth when we hit the water( to help stay awake- "..'cause of the hangover..."..), and chums with canned corn is an experience I only wish to have once..or even less if I could change it...
> ....seriously though- you guys are great for helping strangers out like that! Way to go...


George, up north we eat jerkey, not vienna sausage.
If you are going to give us a bad time, you better get it right! *()* *()*


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> GeorgeHayduke said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to make one o' them offers to teach too- except that I won't ...because I am an elitist and the thought of being stuck with a fishing companion who eats canned Vienna Sausages,has his name stamped into his belt, offers me meth when we hit the water( to help stay awake- "..'cause of the hangover..."..), and chums with canned corn is an experience I only wish to have once..or even less if I could change it...
> ...


And it is turkey jerky from costco dammit! *()*


----------

